# leaky remotes



## tractordriver (7 mo ago)

howdy ,I started having a leak issue JD 2555 with a cab on rear remotes Hyd. picked up new OEM inner seals and replaced ,,still leaking , picked up new quick connect hyd hose ends and still leaking any ideas much appreciated its a 1979 model


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
You probably need to replace all o-rings/back up washers in photo &/or link


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/60847/referrer/search/pgId/390482726


----------

